# XM Radio reaches 4 million subscribers



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it crossed the four million subscriber mark last week. Said President and CEO Hugh Panero, "Our tremendous subscriber growth is a testament to XM's ever-increasing momentum and we look forward to hitting our target of 5.5 million subscribers by the year's end."

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Amazing. I was not happy with the price increase. I still think they should have waited but I'm still happy with the numbers.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I purchased a SUV in May 2004 and signed up for XM for 4 years (the length of my SmartBuy plan) and added it to the purchase price of the car. Doing this gets XM at a discount rate and just adds it to the monthy car payment. So when the rates when up, I had no change. If I sell the SUV before the 48 months, I get refund of unused months.


----------

